

Ubuntu and the dangers of collectivism - jeffreyfox
http://www.politicsweb.co.za/politicsweb/view/politicsweb/en/page71619?oid=312070&sn=Detail&pid=71616

======
treerock
I read a good few paragraphs there thinking they were talking about the OS.

> "Ubuntu is an ancient African word meaning 'can't install Debian'" -- Mark
> Pilgrim

------
jeffehobbs
This article is misfiled. It is about polemics, not software.

------
antihero
This article seems to completely miss the point of collectivism, and sees it
as something that is enforced as opposed to something that comes naturally due
to altruism, as barriers to cooperation are lifted.

